# 125 gram tuning questions



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Looks like my first real shot at the 125 will be tourney day on april 6th. What different setups are being used on the reels?? Are most guys using their 150 gram rods for the 125??? Does the .028 line require more braking since it won't come off the reel as fast??? Are most guyd setting up a second reel for the 125 or just changing spools??

enquiring minds want to know... 

Tommy


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Hi Tommy,

If funds allow get yourself another reel.  
Changing spools around can be a problem if they are not exactly the same (shims etc). I prefer a much slower reel, as the acceleration from the 125 can be quite quick to say the least.

Use your normal rod, it will work just fine, I only know that Charlie P will have enough rods and reels to at least 2 for each round to give him the confidence that he requires !

Led.


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Tommy , a second reel is the way to go and it should be a 5500 or UMII size. UMII 's are relatively cheap($25-50) on ebay and commonly available unlike the UMIII variations .
Andy I have been using 85w145 gear oil with good results,do you think this is slow enough...LOL..been in touch with Tony G and will be getting some XS rocket fuel ..looking for a 1sec spin time soon.


----------



## Frank (Jul 31, 2001)

Conn, 
Get some rocket fuel called liquid grease, suppose to be about 400 vis. That'll slow you down.


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

little bro, i'll oil up my blue yonder with pike oil and give it a try with some 10lb test, i'll let you know the results. you can multiply my distances times 3 to get your results.


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Frank , I want to be able to crank it back in too ..LOL...the liquid grease may be a little thick ...
Any idea on a viscosity rating on STP?


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Conn,

STP - borders between honey and treacle  

Led.


----------

